# help transfering tanks



## kilravn (Feb 11, 2007)

i have a 20 gallon long with a yellow tang, 5 or 6 hermits, 1 emerald crab, 1 peppermint shrimp, 15 lbs. of live rock

my 55 gallon is freshwater with 2 powder blue dwarf gouramis, 2 blue gouramis, 2 albino bichers?, 2 plecos, 1 clown loach, 1 upside-down catfish

would it be okay to temporarily put contents of 55 gallon in 10 gallon?i then i could begin setting up 55 gallon for saltwater. if i add crushed coral and liverock from existing saltwater tank would i still have to wait for tank to cycle? on 55 gallon the only filtration i have is a whisper 30-60 gallon.i have 1 power head in 20 gallon right now. will filter in 55 be large enough for 20 gallon inhabitants for now? will power head suffice for now? i will eventually get a better filter, more crushed coral, another powerhead or 2, and better lighting(1 48" T12 florescent is all i have now) for corals and such. 

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

How long would you put the fw into the 20? And a yellow tang getts way to big for a 20 but i think it would be good for a 55.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Most everyone here will say that crushed coral clouds water, Does it cloud your water? I would like to see someone who has had succese with it, because it not bad lookin.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm i dont think it does, most people dont like crushed coral cause it does these wierd things to your ph. Just dont play with the coral too much and it wont cloud


----------



## kilravn (Feb 11, 2007)

the fw fish would only be in the 10 until i can clear out the 20 and then i would split the fw up between the 10 and 20. 

i had trouble when i first got the crushed coral. it clouded up my water and didnt settle for 3 days. on the fourth day i removed it and bought a spagetti strainer and rinsed about 1 lb at a time. i put it back in the tank, it clouded for one day then cleared up and has been ever since. i have an emerald crab and he diggs in it all the time and i never noticed any cloudiness.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

They dont use crushed coral because it traps nitrites or nitrates.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

trreherd said:


> Most everyone here will say that crushed coral clouds water, Does it cloud your water? I would like to see someone who has had succese with it, because it not bad lookin.



If the crushed coral is distrubed it will release a cloud of dust. No matter how well you rinse it.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I think the crushed coral is neet becuase it looks natural and you can gravel vac it so it dont trap nitrates. Is it posible to gravel vac sand? i heard if you put a valve on the end of the vac to slow the flow than you can vac it without sucking it out.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, the valve helps control the flow of the water. That way when you use a gravel vac you wont suck out your sand.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you have to gravel vac sand?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

trreherd said:


> Do you have to gravel vac sand?


I never once gravel vaced my sand, or known anyone to do it.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you dont have to but i have heard of people that do. That is assuming its not a deep sand bed.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well don't gravel vac your sand it is a waist of your time. 
Also I had Crushed shell it sucked  I couldn't lower my nitrates ever under 40ppm I had to remove it after about 6 months


----------

